# Yay! I'm engaged!



## love2482 (Apr 23, 2008)

Me and my boyfriend decided on Sunday that we want to be engaged! That day, he went and bought me a cheap ring to symbolize the engagement (duh) so I can have one to wear while we get one made. We called our parents, announced the news and everyone is really happy for us. We plan to tell my friends at a birthday party I am having on Friday. I am really excited, but my mom made me realize quickly this means I have to plan a wedding. She makes it seem that I have to start NOW, but I don't really want to...we don't even have a date decided yet!! Is it wrong to want to just enjoy the engagement for a while before I start planning a wedding? Or does the engagement mean I need to do it now, like my mother claims?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations!

and i dont think you have to get married right away just because you are engaged, take your time enjoy your engagement and plan a wedding with time, no rushing needed, i think it is more enjoyable if you start planning it years maybe months before so you can decide propperly what you want for your wedding party and everything that's required for a wedding, you may want to have a memorable one, not a flash one


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy ur engagement you can start planning whenever you are ready...


----------



## Ricci (Apr 23, 2008)

Im engaged too! but my fiance spent way too much on my ring





anyhow congrats!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats!

I would suggest taking all the time you want! Just remember that there's a LOT that goes into planning a wedding, and it will be pretty time consuming.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope! Your engagement can last as long as you want it too. It does take a lot to plan a wedding, especially a big one. You two need to decide what kind of wedding you want, and then plan for it.

I wanted a HUGE wedding that would cost a fortune (the dress alone was $1500), and then I backed out because I didn't want a big one after seeing my friend stress over hers. Come to find out, two days after we made the decision, I was pregnant. So, my $1500 dress wouldn't have even fit by the time we walked down the aisle.

Anywho! You don't have to start planning just yet. Enjoy the engagement, and make decisions on the rest as you're ready to make them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Enjoy this time. When you are ready, you and you fiancee can start making plans.

I like that he gave you a simple ring. Hang on to it because you will always remember its symbolism.

When my husband had proposed to me, he made a ring out of tin foil and a placed a blue stone in it, from the fish bowl. We both had a good laugh, and I said yes.

I eventually got a nicer ring but I still have the original one.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Just remember that this is _your_ engagement and eventually _your_ wedding. You can plan things at whatever pace you want!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations! You should absolutely enjoy your engagement, and not worry about the planning part yet. You'll have so much time to plan, you haven't even set a date yet. Don't rush it. My cousin just got engaged and decided to get married two years from now, which I thought was perfect. Now they are rushing everything... they scheduled an engagement party a month from now, and the wedding was moved up at least a year.


----------



## ForeverH (Apr 23, 2008)

aw congratulations!


----------



## ivette (Apr 23, 2008)

congrats


----------



## love2482 (Apr 25, 2008)

I got chose my real ring yesterday, and I get it on monday! I can not wait to get it! I will post pics when I do.


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2008)

congrats Ashley


----------



## LilDee (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!

How exciting! take your time with the planing and stuff.. No need to make hurried decisions just because you're engaged.

Definately take the time to enjoy the engagement, and take pictures and stuff.

I constantly hear from previous brides how planning the wedding and the engagement period is so much fun!! I'm sure as heck making the most of it





We aren't getting married until July 2009, so it'll be a longish engagement


----------



## Anthea (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats, yes enjoy the moment, there is plenty of time to start planning.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2008)

can't wait to see pictures of the ring! congratulations, I'm really excited for you!

if it was me, I would want to set a date and start planning right away, but I think you're definately more than entitled to enjoy your engaged status for as long as you want before you start planning.

lots of people are engaged for years nowadays so I don't think you need to start planning immediately at all


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement! How exciting, I second wanting to see pics of the ring!

Enjoy being engaged as long as you like! Unless you've set a date already and have a deadline, enjoy it for awhile, THEN plan!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! 

Just take your time with the plane, and have fun with it!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 29, 2008)

COngratsssssss


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 29, 2008)

congratulations! how exciting.


----------

